# Hot Bend Torch



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Has anyone used a Hotbend Torch for bending PVC?


I've used torches, ymmv...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Me too! :laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> I've used torches, ymmv...


Not familiar with a 'Hot Bend Torch", but I believe that we all have used something a little less than 'kosher' a time or too, up the tailpipe, around the tree etc. "Quick put it in the ditch" :jester:

That toasty marshmallow pic puts me in mind of 'yester years' 

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like it has some bene's over some of the other methods but honestly, it seems a bit expensive for what I see.

be sure to give a critiique of it here.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Has anyone used a Hotbend Torch for bending PVC?
> 
> I do a lot of pools, and I'm looking for something faster than my blanket.
> 
> ...


 
I'll have to google that. I have always used a blanket or box. And a heat gun, torch, and tail pipe on occasion.
It just has to get hot. Good luck with that one and do let us know.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Not familiar with a 'Hot Bend Torch", but I believe that we all have used something a little less than 'kosher' a time or too, up the tailpipe, around the tree etc. "Quick put it in the ditch" :jester:
> 
> That toasty marshmallow pic puts me in mind of 'yester years'
> 
> Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


I did the 'pour the pint of PVC glue over the pipe, light it on fire, and bend it' method. Doesn't look pretty, but it does work.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I did the 'pour the pint of PVC glue over the pipe, light it on fire, and bend it' method. Doesn't look pretty, but it does work.


 
Maybe it isn't great in that situation but it sure is a great interogation technique.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Got it today!*

Just played with it for a few minutes. Bent a piece of 1" PVC in about 1 minute. Burned it a little bit because I held it too close to the PVC.

Made a nice gentle 90 though (maybe a 18" radius), much nicer for fishing!

I'll keep you guys updated. Another pool to do on Tuesday


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Just played with it for a few minutes.
> I'll keep you guys updated. Another pool to do on Tuesday


New toys are cool. Please try to do a couple pics if you can manage it.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

I just bought one of those cold bending springs, it works out pretty good and a lot faster than heating. Don't know how well it would do with anything bigger than 1" though.


----------



## GeneralElectric (Mar 5, 2008)

Any updates on your hotbend torch!! 






__________________
Business has only two functions - marketing and innovation
Electrician FAQ/Electrician Apprentices


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hotbend*

I used it a bit today.

Took about 40 seconds to do a 90 on 1" schd 40. Made a more gentle bend (larger radius) than I would with the blanket.

I think 40 seconds, without needing electric power, is a GREAT time saver!

Also roasted a marshmallow for my son the other day. Took about 1 second before I had a black flaming marshmallow.

Will be doing the first pool on Friday with it. I'll let you know. I expect to save a LOT of time.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hot bend*

OK, I did a pool today. Takes about 40 seconds to bend 3/4 or 1" IF it's on the ground or concrete. If you're holding it in mid air, it takes about twice as long.

I love it! All my bends are gentle radius bends. Can't wait until I pull the wire, as it should be much easier.

No cord to stretch out, no waiting and going to do something else (and forgetting about the blanket and ruining a piece).

I used a spray bottle with water to freeze the bend in place. Easier than a wet rag as hotbend suggests.

Long story short, it was FASTER, EASIER, LESS WASTE, and a NICER job.

I just can't aim it at a pipe on the house!


----------

